

Storage IO Benchmark Results from 20 IaaS Providers - jread
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2010/06/disk-io-benchmarking-in-cloud.html

======
waivej
For what it is worth, I found the Rackspace Windows Cloudservers (Beta -
various sizes) to have amazingly fast IO (500+mbs). They were 4-7x as fast as
the EC2 instances I tried. (70-120mbs)

I was just using ATTO. Is this a valid test? It was at least twice as fast as
my RAID10 dedicated server (240+mbs).

------
jread
EC2's IO performance depends on type of instance storage (ephemeral or EBS)
used and instance size. The m2.* instance sizes with EBS actually outperformed
rackspace in our tests, whereas m1.small performed about 2/3 slower than
Rackspace.

